# Radiator - Saugen oder Blasen?



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (3. Dezember 2007)

Frage:
Is es egal, ob ich Lüfter zu Saugen oder in "Blas-Richtung" auf einen Radiator baue. Wie wirkt es sich aus, wenn ich einen Radiator von beiden Seiten mit Blasen und Saugen bearbeite?

(bitte nicht falsch verstehen^^)


----------



## exa (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Saugen oder Blasen?*

da gibt es wirklich geteilte meinungen drüber...

auf beiden seiten des radis bringts 1-3°c mehr soweit ich weiß, wird aber mit der lautstärke zunahme und dem preis der lüfter bezahlt...

wenn nur auf einer seite, denke ich liegt der unterschied wenn überhaupt in der messungenauigkeit, sprich das is dann egal, worauf du aber achten solltest ist die luftkammer, damit es keine "hot spots" bei den achsen der lüfter gibt und die fläche besser ausgenutzt wird...


----------



## chief_jone (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Saugen oder Blasen?*

BLASEN
eindeutig zweideutig^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Saugen oder Blasen?*

*räusper*

Du hast binnen weniger Minuten bestimmt einiges an Klicks eingeheimst. Nächstes mal aber bitte einen treffenderen Thread-Titel wählen, sonst artet das sonst wo aus. Danke.


----------



## GoZoU (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Saugen oder Blasen?*



exa schrieb:


> da gibt es wirklich geteilte meinungen drüber...
> 
> auf beiden seiten des radis bringts 1-3°c mehr soweit ich weiß, wird aber mit der lautstärke zunahme und dem preis der lüfter bezahlt...



Wo haste denn den Mist her?^^ Lüftdurchsätze addieren sich nicht, also kann es auch keinen Temp.vorteil geben und erst recht keinen so hohen 

Im Prinzip gilt: Lüfter immer saugend montieren, da so weniger Geräusche enstehen und die besagten "Hot-Spots" nicht auftreten. Einen mess- oder spürbaren Temperaturunterschied wird es allerdings nicht geben. (Eigentlich hab ich nichtmal nen Lautstärkeunterschied gemerkt als ich die Lüfter mal gedreht habe^^)

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2007)

Am besten ist es immer ein Distanzstück zwischen Radiator und Lüfter zu haben, damit sich der Luftstrom gleichmäßig über den gesamten Radiator verteilen kann, weil ein Lüfter am äußeren Ende am meinsten Luft fördert. Dadurch wird auch der Lärmpegel weiter gesenkt.
So eine z.B. : http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...rkammer-Shroud-PA120-3-Triple-Radiatoren.html


----------



## Klutten (3. Dezember 2007)

Es ist aufgrund der günstigeren (freien) Ansaugbedingungen am Lüfter von Vorteil, einen Radiator anzublasen, und damit die warme Luft auf der anderen Seite ausströmen zu lassen.

Die Methode, durch den Radiator Luft anzusaugen, ist aufgrund der benötigten Mehrleistung beim Lüfter nicht gut. Die Luftreibung zwischen den Lamellen frisst einen Großteil an Energie.

Ein gutes Beispiel sind CPU Kühler. Jeder bläst die Luft von oben durch den Kühler ...oder hat das schon mal jemand anders herum versucht??? 

Für eine gute Energiebilanz gilt immer: Möglichst ohne Hindernisse ansaugen, denn Hindernisse bedeuten Verluste aufgrund von Reibung!!!


----------



## HtPC (3. Dezember 2007)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ein gutes Beispiel sind CPU Kühler. Jeder bläst die Luft von oben durch den Kühler ...oder hat das schon mal jemand anders herum versucht???



Ja, ich lasse grundsätzlich den Lüfter auf oder am Kühler saugen. 
bei flachen HTPC Gehäusen ist das auch nicht anders sinnvoll, da es besser ist die Abwärme gleich durch den Deckel noch oben abzuführen, oder seitlich aus dem Gehäuse zu schaffen.

MfG


----------



## HtPC (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Saugen oder Blasen?*



chief_jone schrieb:


> BLASEN
> eindeutig zweideutig^^


Das was Du meinst hat aber mehr mit saugen zu tun,
mithin auch eine Frage, was nun besser ist.


----------



## darkniz (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Lüfter auf den Radiator blasen sollte, weil wenn man die Hand vor einen Lüfter hält, spürt man den Luftstrom mehr, als wenn man die Hand hinter den Lüfter hält. Außerdem werden auf den meisten Graka- und CPU-Kühlern blasende Lüfter montiert und die Hersteller der Kühler werden sich etwas dabei gedacht haben. Und als letztes noch ein negatives Beispiel für saugende Kühler: der Standardkühler der Radeon x1800 und x1900 Reihe der zwar sehr Laut ist, aber wenig Kühlleistung hat (seit der x1950 Reihe wird auch wieder ein blasender Lüfter verbaut).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Dezember 2007)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ein gutes Beispiel sind CPU Kühler. Jeder bläst die Luft von oben durch den Kühler ...oder hat das schon mal jemand anders herum versucht???



alpha war mal sehr erfolgreich damit - denn prinzipiell ist das verfahren etwas überlegen (wie oben beschrieben: reduzierte hot spot bildung, weniger verwirbelungen)
dass es bei cpu-kühlern selten anwendung findet, hat einen einfachen grund:
bei kühlern flacher bauweise muss die luft nunmal einen 90° knick machen - blasend wird sie da bis zum kühlerboden getragen, saugend fließt ein großteil der luft nur an der oberkante der lamellen.
bei towerkühlern wäre saugend eigentlich die bessere lösung, aber 95% der hersteller machen sich nicht die mühe, die dinger seitlich zu verkleiden - womit bei saugendem betrieb wieder die meiste luft aus der falschen richtung kommt.
egal, zurück zu radiatoren:
die sind seitlich immer geschlossen, die luft muss also unabhängig von der montage immer durch lüfter und durch radiator 
(und auch immer die gleiche menge - im gegensatz zu dem, was einige fühlen, kommt aus einem lüfter hinten genauso viel luft raus, wie vorn rein geht. und sogar auf der gleichen 120x120mm fläche)
das einzige, was noch zählt, sind verteilung und verwirbelung.
und da gilt: angesaugt wird die luft einfach durch den unterdruck, wodurch sich der luftstrom gleichmäßig auf alle öffnungen (=alle lamellenzwischenräume) verteilt.
rausgeblasen wird er (aufgrund der radialkräfte) dagegen in einem kegel mit viel luft am rand und einem todpunkt in der mitte, im schnitt ist die leistung dadurch geringer.
zusätzlich strömt die luft nicht gerade nach hinten, sondern anfangs in einer leichten kreisbewegung - kombiniert man die mit einem system aus parallelen lamellen, so trifft in rund der hälfte der fälle die luft eher im rechten winkel den parallel auf die lamellen, was neben einem bremseffekt auch verwirbelungen zur folge hat.

also: eher saugen denn blasen.
de facto sind die unterschiede tatsächlich sehr gering, im zehntel grad bereich und somit innerhalb der messschwankungen - aber so ziemlich jeder, der misst, erhält nen trend in die gleiche richtung.


zu beidseitigen lüftern:
natürlich addiert sich deren leistung in gewissem maße, schließlich muss nicht mehr einer alleine den druck aufbringen.
ein stärkerer lüfter ist aus lufstrom/lautstärke sicht aber die bessere lösung.


----------



## mayo (8. Dezember 2007)

einseitig reicht eigentlich völlig....
kommt halt drauf an wo der radi installiert ist (innen/aussen)

meiner ist immo SAUGEND installiert, weil der radi halt immo dranhängt...
bei radis mir beidseitigen schraubenlöchern bietet sich das "BLASEN" eher an.

1-2 grad sind nicht die welt....
mayo


----------



## Nelson (8. Dezember 2007)

lol der titel is echt übel hab dacht, als ichs gelsen hab, was jetzt los? ;D 

einigen wir uns auf ansaugen und pusten  ^^


----------



## mayo (9. Dezember 2007)

.. können wir machen..


----------



## Klafert (9. Dezember 2007)

einmal ist durchdrücken besser als durchziehen, beidseitig ist besser, jedoch ist es dann ratsam die lüfter mit ca 5 cm abstand vom radi zu montieren, so ist der totpunkt der lüfter geringer


----------

